# Isabella's first season. Advice????



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Isabella is nearly nine months old (how time flies)! She is currently in season, and with William (even tho he's been neutered) it's been a bit of a nightmare!! He's very interested 😖 but has just had major surgery on his leg (palm slap to the head)! Anyway as usual, I digress. My question's this, is it unusual for bitches in heat to go off their food?? I mean she's really eating very little at mealtimes. I am trying to tempt her with nice food she likes, but she's just not interested. Have even hand fed her a bit, just to try and get her started, but no joy! She is happy to take treats off me, and scarfs them down quick sharp!! She doesn't seem to be losing weight, but I'm getting concerned!! Any advice for an anxious mum??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, Nina went off her food a little, but she came good again. I think it's pretty normal, as long as she's drinking and going to the loo I wouldn't worry too much. 

As for the boy! You need Tracey to come along.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh yes, the fun Tracey had! sorry can't help with your questions, hope all goes well.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes Pheobe went off her food a little too.....and became very loving, needing lots of cuddles with mummy. Max did try to hump her, but bless him there was no 'lead in his pencil' so to speak, so did not suffer Tracey's nightmare.


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Yes, Nina went off her food a little, but she came good again. I think it's pretty normal, as long as she's drinking and going to the loo I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> As for the boy! You need Tracey to come along.



She is still drinking (quite a lot actually) and she's still having regular bowel movements!! She may well be eating more than I think she is, just getting a bit fixated in my concern!! Like I say, she is eating treats (probs too many as I'm worried she's not eating enough at mealtimes) she's probably thinking she's onto a good thing - playing on my worries for more treats or something 😏 So I should only really worry if she stops pooping and drinking you think? Thanks for the speedy reply 😊


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Willow596 said:


> She is still drinking (quite a lot actually) and she's still having regular bowel movements!! She may well be eating more than I think she is, just getting a bit fixated in my concern!! Like I say, she is eating treats (probs too many as I'm worried she's not eating enough at mealtimes) she's probably thinking she's onto a good thing - playing on my worries for more treats or something 😏 So I should only really worry if she stops pooping and drinking you think? Thanks for the speedy reply 😊


I don't think she will stop pooping/peeing and drinking, I think she's just a little bit off and that's natural. Try not to worry and don't give too many of those treats, she may well she think she's on to a good thing!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She already knows......


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Cat 53 said:


> She already knows......



You're not wrong there!!


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Cat 53 said:


> Yes Pheobe went off her food a little too.....and became very loving, needing lots of cuddles with mummy. Max did try to hump her, but bless him there was no 'lead in his pencil' so to speak, so did not suffer Tracey's nightmare.



She's needing lots of cuddles too. Only problem is, then she starts licking, (loads of licking) and gets herself wound up, then (cringe) gets a bit too loving😮 (well she tries too anyway)!! Poor love!! It must be horrible being flooded with loads of hormones for the first time - and so young too! Ah well it won't be forever - thankfully!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

HA ha here I am.... I feel your frustration.
I was mortified the first time it happened..... Flooding the hall way with cups of water over them!!!.......
I have Ralph & ruby, Ralph was castrated prior to ruby (approx 9 months) coming into her first season....OMG!! It was a nightmare..... They got "tied" together at least 6 times 
And this was with us been vigilant and crating them separately..... They were at it like rabbits (excuse the pun)
Ruby, after losing her virginity was like a rampant rabbit!!!! She was forever twerking her little butt and swishing her tail to the side 
Even if Ralph was crated - she would whine, pine and roll around in front of the crate crying and grumbling for his attention!! 
She used to wear my 4 year olds old little underpants - the trunks type and I would pull her tail through the "fly" - but obviously for toilet times they had to be removed....... This is when Ralph pounced!!
It went on for about 3-4 weeks.......
Thankfully she has now been done, although it doesn't stop randy Ralph trying to mount her on occasions, but she just doesn't have any of it now, typical woman!!  
They're like an old married couple!! Xx
TBH ruby didn't produce much mess, thankfully


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah, I've noticed the whole tail thing she totally puts it round to the side of her body so it's all there for the taking!! 

William is 8 and he was 'done' 7 years ago, and never really showed ANY interest in the female of the species until the end of last year when I had to look after my aunts 2 gals for a few months. One came into season days after she got here (wasn't due in heat for months) and after finally losing his virginity, he's been hyper-interested! Gah!!!!

Funnily enough we've just had a Houdini escape here, but poor William seems to have forgotten which end he was supposed to be at!! The hubster just separated them, and all William had managed was to poke Isabella's ear 😆 Clearly a case of more ambition than ability thankfully!!!

My aunt brought me some doggy incontinence knickers lol!! Might have to give them a try!! Though we have been lucky in that we've not noticed hardly any 'mess' at all! It would be more to try and cover the target area!!!😁 Oh the joys of mixed *** dog ownership! Roll on the end of Isabella's first season 🙏


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - William is funny!! Any holes a goal 
The pants work really well, like you say it covers the target area and gives you time to intervene without too much of an incident!! - good luck
Ps do you use / have a crate? I did find this invaluable during some stressful times x


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Haha - William is funny!! Any holes a goal
> The pants work really well, like you say it covers the target area and gives you time to intervene without too much of an incident!! - good luck
> Ps do you use / have a crate? I did find this invaluable during some stressful times x



Poor old William!! Yeah, we do have a huge crate Isabella and William take turns to be shut away when we are home! And separate walks to prevent the inevitable - oh my god can you just imagine 😱

Izzy goes in the crate (in the main living area) when William has some time, then William is kept in the kitchen (where he can still see us, just about) -with a permanent fixed baby gate (where they normally sleep together) so she can come out! Breaks my heart that they have to be kept apart and have to take time outs from me too!!! 

Just keep telling myself - it's temporary - but William was away for a week when he had his surgery and I missed him sooooo much (not sure he's completely forgiven me for leaving him either)!!! And now I can't just chill with them both - plus I'm still feeling guilty about William. 

What a nightmare 😖 at least we have had no major hiccups just yet!! Although I am waiting for the shoe to drop, I feel it's only a matter of when not if, it's gonna happen and it's gonna be dreadful!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well it happened 6 times to r&r!! I just gave up in the end and let nature take its course before they separated, and I was trying my best to keep them apart (obviously not well enough!!) I was most disappointed in them and couldn't look at them!!
Thankfully due to Ralph just going through the motions - we didn't result in any unplanned pregnancies!!


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Tinman said:


> I was most disappointed in them and couldn't look at them!!



You've made me spit coffee laughing!! I don't think I could if W&I did the dirty doggy dance either!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ha ha, I knew this thread would turn entertaining - changing the subject just slightly I have heard of some groomers having incidents with entire males getting over exited during a groom and literally spouting - hmm what shall i call it -oh I can't think of any words without sounding like a dodgy 70's *** novel! so lets just say sperm -for 20 MINUTES!!! and then collapsing on the table too tired to stand! guess that is the usual time for a tie during mating, I really hope this doesn't happen to me!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yuck, yuck, yuck!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

DB1 said:


> ha ha, I knew this thread would turn entertaining - changing the subject just slightly I have heard of some groomers having incidents with entire males getting over exited during a groom and literally spouting - hmm what shall i call it -oh I can't think of any words without sounding like a dodgy 70's *** novel! so lets just say sperm -for 20 MINUTES!!! and then collapsing on the table too tired to stand! guess that is the usual time for a tie during mating, I really hope this doesn't happen to me!



Wow! I wonder what kind of shampoo they use. The dogs must think it smells just so wonderful.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Why was William in for a week for his neuter?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> ha ha, I knew this thread would turn entertaining - changing the subject just slightly I have heard of some groomers having incidents with entire males getting over exited during a groom and literally spouting - hmm what shall i call it -oh I can't think of any words without sounding like a dodgy 70's *** novel! so lets just say sperm -for 20 MINUTES!!! and then collapsing on the table too tired to stand! guess that is the usual time for a tie during mating, I really hope this doesn't happen to me!


Oh dawn!! I hope you don't do "extras" 
Or offer "something for the weekend!!?"?   x


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Why was William in for a week for his neuter?



Lol!! No that was 7 years ago. Poor boy had a huuuuge lipoma between two muscles on the back of his hind leg. It had got so big his leg was three times it's normal size and had started to make him lame. He couldn't bend his leg, then another blighter popped up, same leg but running into his groin!!

He had a CT scan (which showed that it was huge, but operable) then surgery the next day. He went to Dick White Referrals - in Cambridge (which is 250 miles away from where we live, so we couldn't even visit - not that they allow visits anyway😞) 
Anyway he had a drain in for 5 days post op, so ended up being gone a whole week!!!

He was feeling pretty sorry for himself for the first few days - so not interested in Isabella - but soon as he was more himself, well that's when the fun started!! 

He had a donut thing instead of the cone of shame, so couldn't get up to much of anything. Now that's off he's well up for it shall we say!!! Can't leave the donut on coz he's also had a small tumour removed from the back of his neck, which hasn't healed so well!! Otherwise I would have left it on!! So like I said then the fun and games commenced😖!!!!



















Poor boy looks like he's been through it, doesn't he!!!


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Willow596 said:


> Only problem is, then she starts licking, (loads of licking) and gets herself wound up, then (cringe) gets a bit too loving😮 (well she tries too anyway)!!



Should probably have clarified, that it is me she starts licking, not herself!! Preferably skin, but clothing too 😳
It's really not very pleasant!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha just found this thread  Tracey I think I saw on Dawn's website that she offers 'happy endings' on Fridays.......or was that another site.....


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, it sounds like you're all really going through the mill at the moment! It's good that your sense of humour is getting you through  it's a shame Willian can't have a 'treat' to cheer him up  Good luck with it all!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What i want to know is why Mazz and Tracey know all these insider euphemisms for dubious massage techniques?


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aw, it sounds like you're all really going through the mill at the moment! It's good that your sense of humour is getting you through  it's a shame Willian can't have a 'treat' to cheer him up  Good luck with it all!



Never know, I might just take pity on the poor lad!! Although in terms of a treat, I'm sure he'd be just as happy with a bowl of fresh chicken breast. Be less messy😉


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha just found this thread  Tracey I think I saw on Dawn's website that she offers 'happy endings' on Fridays.......or was that another site.....


Ooooo I wonder if she would oblige OH? I'll treat him whilst it's Friday!! 
It's nice to see him with a smile on his face!! Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> What i want to know is why Mazz and Tracey know all these insider euphemisms for dubious massage techniques?


Mazz tells me what they are!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha just found this thread  Tracey I think I saw on Dawn's website that she offers 'happy endings' on Fridays.......or was that another site.....





Tinman said:


> Ooooo I wonder if she would oblige OH? I'll treat him whilst it's Friday!!
> It's nice to see him with a smile on his face!! Xx


You two!!! made me really cringe that one! and sorry Tracey I would not oblige, 
I'm reading about poor William and there you two go lowering the tone again! oh well it did make me laugh, even if it also made me feel just a little bit sick!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It's mazz's fault..... She brings out the best in me! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I just re-read your post Tracey and realised you said OH, I was thinking you were asking about RALPH!!!!!
Its still a no, but I wouldn't want your hubby upset that I said it made me feel really sick!!


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

What the heck have I started here???
Sitting here listening to Isabella grumbling - it's Williams turn out of captivity! Sounds like she's still after her own happy ending 😖


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I just re-read your post Tracey and realised you said OH, I was thinking you were asking about RALPH!!!!!
> Its still a no, but I wouldn't want your hubby upset that I said it made me feel really sick!!


DAWN!!!! Your mind is shocking.......
What do you take me for.... OH is disappointed though  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Willow596 said:


> What the heck have I started here???
> Sitting here listening to Isabella grumbling - it's Williams turn out of captivity! Sounds like she's still after her own happy ending 😖


Yep you started all this with the doggy porn antics going on at your place!!  x
I know that horny grumbling sound so well


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Yep you started all this with the doggy porn antics going on at your place!!  x
> 
> I know that horny grumbling sound so well



It's more like Benny Hill I'm glad to say!!! Can hear the music running through my head as I write this lol!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Oh this thread is so much more entertaining then the telly tonight. Thank you ladies (and your horny dogs)!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

fairlie said:


> What i want to know is why Mazz and Tracey know all these insider euphemisms for dubious massage techniques?


Well you know who I live with


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I just re-read your post Tracey and realised you said OH, I was thinking you were asking about RALPH!!!!!
> Its still a no, but I wouldn't want your hubby upset that I said it made me feel really sick!!


Ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha!!!! 😆


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ooooo I wonder if she would oblige OH? I'll treat him whilst it's Friday!!
> It's nice to see him with a smile on his face!! Xx


Yeah, and if he's been a naughty boy he gets to suffer the indignity of the belly strap  I can just imagine Dominatrix Dawn strutting about the 'parlour' in a studded collar with her clippers at the ready for a quick sanitary trim


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Mazz tells me what they are!


It's reciprocal my dear


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yeah, and if he's been a naughty boy he gets to suffer the indignity of the belly strap  I can just imagine Dominatrix Dawn strutting about the 'parlour' in a studded collar with her clippers at the ready for a quick sanitary trim


Do you reckon that if any of the parents of the children you care for stumbled onto this site, that they'd recognise you?! :behindsofa:eep::undwech:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Yep you started all this with the doggy porn antics going on at your place!!  x
> I know that horny grumbling sound so well


Who from? OH or Ralph?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This thread is :devil: I take my :yo: to you all!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Who from? OH or Ralph?


ME!!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> ME!!!!!


Hmmm maybe I should send you more than the equafleece


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yeah, and if he's been a naughty boy he gets to suffer the indignity of the belly strap  I can just imagine Dominatrix Dawn strutting about the 'parlour' in a studded collar with her clippers at the ready for a quick sanitary trim


Ha I can just imagine her in thigh high leather boots as she strutts in the stiletto heels ....... Slapping those clippers with one hand on to her palm, tut tutting at the naughty boy before her....... Purring the question "are you ready?"
50 shaves of grey anyone??????


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Very well crafted Tracey  you're smokin' since you got two arms


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Do you reckon that if any of the parents of the children you care for stumbled onto this site, that they'd recognise you?! :behindsofa:eep::undwech:


Ha ha! :question: Some of them.....we used to have annual cheese and wine evenings which could get a little silly and our committee meetings are in the pub.....hmmmm  But ultimately Marzi, what happens in cockapoo world stays in cockapoo world :tapedshut:


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Well ladies, I am enjoying the thread immensely!! It's been helpful, a little too descriptive at times, but mostly it's just been great fun!! 

I'm soooo not stressed out any more, in fact Miss Bella has eaten both her meals today - so YAY!!! 

You are all definitely my kinda gals!! I can't remember the last time I laughed out loud (or spat coffee) so much!!

Thanks for stopping me from taking a little stress out too seriously!!! I really didn't need to did I?!?! 

I look forward to discussing my next little problem or stress out, whatever that might be!! You guys totally rock!!😘😘😘






Love from Isabella's newly chilled mamma! Kirsty xxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

This site certainly helped me Kirsty! A problem shared is a problem halved....whereas a bottle shared is just a problem


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh yes, a browse through ILMC, whilst indulging in a bottle of brewed grapes is a must for stress. It appears I'm stressed most evenings!! 
I agree about a bottle shared - it is a problem, unless it's a HUGE bottle  x


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Just one more thing 😉

😩OMG WHENS IT GONNA END!😩

Feels like this has been a lifetime, not 3 weeks - and William was away for one of them!

Thanks again guys, you've been fab!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - I think it was about 4 weeks! Don't worry Isabella will soon let William know it's a no go & he's missed his opportunity.
She'll turn on him if he tries any funny business!  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yeah, and if he's been a naughty boy he gets to suffer the indignity of the belly strap  I can just imagine Dominatrix Dawn strutting about the 'parlour' in a studded collar with her clippers at the ready for a quick sanitary trim





Tinman said:


> Ha I can just imagine her in thigh high leather boots as she strutts in the stiletto heels ....... Slapping those clippers with one hand on to her palm, tut tutting at the naughty boy before her....... Purring the question "are you ready?"
> 50 shaves of grey anyone??????


Honestly, I go away for a couple of days and come back for a quick catch up to read this dirt!!! part of me is thinking how dare they! but then another (bigger if i'm honest) part is thinking - they forgot to mention the muzzles!!



Mazzapoo said:


> This site certainly helped me Kirsty! A problem shared is a problem halved....whereas a bottle shared is just a problem


I don't think a bottle shared is a problem with a good friend - as long as there is always another one....and another.....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Willow596 said:


> Just one more thing 😉
> 
> 😩OMG WHENS IT GONNA END!😩
> 
> ...


You'll get through it ok, glad we could help entertain you!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Honestly, I go away for a couple of days and come back for a quick catch up to read this dirt!!! part of me is thinking how dare they! but then another (bigger if i'm honest) part is thinking - they forgot to mention the muzzles!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a bottle shared is a problem with a good friend - as long as there is always another one....and another.....


You're right about everything Dawn, as always 😇


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Muzzles schmuzzles.......
What's a gimp mask between friends!  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Now I'm totally lost!


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Now I'm totally lost!



To be honest, that's probably not a bad thing!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Willow596 said:


> To be honest, that's probably not a bad thing!!


I got lost at muzzle! I'm used to this lot! I can usually keep up


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

You ladies have made my day.......

Barney hasn't got to this stage yet, but I really hope I retain my sense of humour when he does.

If not......I know where to come...........


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sandhya333 said:


> You ladies have made my day.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll look forward to hearing about Barney's escapades when he does get to that stage!! 

And yes it really has helped to have an outlet for my concerns and frustrations! (Although my frustrations probably seem insignificant by comparison to William and Isabella's - poor babies)!! Lol


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Just one more, one more thing....... 😑 (does that even make sense)?

What is with all the humping that Isabella is doing? She seems to be mainly directing her 'loving' at me. Not sure if it's an attraction to my clothes, or my scent or whatever, but the hubster is finding it v amusing coz he's not having to put up with it!!! 

Is this normal behaviour? Like I said earlier in the thread it generally starts with her licking me, but there have also been numerous 'surprise attacks' too! Its generally when I'm sat down, and she grabs my arm!!! It's driving me scatty!!!

Will this settle down after she's been through her season? Coz I just can't cope with the thought that she's just developed a general bad habit 😈 and it's not going to stop!!!! Any advice/reassurance/thoughts/comments would be gratefully received!! Thank you so much in advance!! 

With love, from Isabella's new '*** toy'😮 also known as Kirsty xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL

I think sometimes humping is like a comfort thing? Poor Isabella is obvioulsy feeling all hormonal, confused and odd and YOU make her feel better 

This thread made us all laugh a while ago, just so you don't feel alone, Isabella is not the only girl humper 
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13644&highlight=humping

Also Kiki who NEVER used to hump has taken to humping Dot when we are out walking if we are approached by large dogs she doesn't know. This started after a big lurcher grabbed my friend's terrier when we were walking the other morning. There was blood and lots of screeching, but actually it was not as bad as it sounded - since then Kiki humps - but only when we are walking in that area. Wierd.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a lovely oblong cushion on one of the chairs in the dining room. Lola has claimed it for her own and humps it daily, I guess she likes the shape of it. The cushion is from Next and it is grey striped with the word RESERVED printed on it! How exactly it was going to be used was not what Lola does with it, or what she's reserved it for


----------

